# Neveks 125g



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Don't mind the hair algae Its much better then it was.
Not great pics but I tried

Thanks


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

green pink ric?


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Nevek67 said:


> green pink ric?


Those are hairy rhodactis mushrooms, i believe.


----------

